# Error code: 0×80070035



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a win7 64bit pc and trying to share some files (full control to everyone) with a vista home premium 32 bit. The network on vista shows the win7 pc but when I try to access it get error 80070035. No password on either pc. Win7 is wired connected, vista wireless. using only windows firewalls.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Have a look here and see if that helps. 


http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/9040/how-to-share-files-and-printers-between-windows-7-and-vista/


----------



## fd2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

Shekka said:


> Have a look here and see if that helps.
> 
> 
> How To Share Files and Printers Between Windows 7 and Vista - How-To Geek



did exactly the same but get the error.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you tried disabling the firewalls on both systems to test? 
Is tcp over netbios enabled?


You could try looking at the thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...0x80070035-network-path-not-found-175665.html


----------

